# CD laufwerk unter Bios aber nicht Windows



## Xzarus (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich hatte bisher immer zwei Laufwerke:
1. DVD-Laufwerk (Master)
2. Cd-Brenner (Slave)

Heute habe ich den CD-Brenner durch einen DVD Brenner eingesetzt (den Jumper demzufolge auf Slave gesetzt).
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem.

Sowohl das DVD Laufwerk als auch der DVD-Brenner werden unter Bios (also beim Hochfahren und im Bios Setup) aufgeführt, jedoch unter Windows ist keines der beiden im Explorer aufgeführt...
Bzw. eine wird angezeigt und wie sich herausstellte ist das das alte Laufwerk, dass bisher immer unter G: lief (jetzt unter H und dann habe ich es im Geräte-Manager, wo NUR das (alte) DVD-Lauwerk angezeigt wird, auf F: gestellt.
Nach dem Hochfahren war es auch geändert, allerdings werden keine CDs gelesen - ich kann das Laufwerk nich aufrufen (Auf F:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Das Gerät ist nicht betriebsbereit).

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank schonmal - und wenn was unklar ist, fragt einfach  

Greetz
Xzarus


----------



## TanTe (21. Dezember 2004)

Schau mal nach ob deine CDrom Dienste beim hochfahren von Windows gestartet werden (Computerverwaltung -> Dienste unter 2K, XP)  ansonsten installire mal dein Brennprg. neu das hat meistes neue CD Treiber dabei  (zumindest bei Nero).


----------

